# Who has a kegerator?



## glued2it

What's Q without booze?

Here's my rig!




That's my brine pot by the keg!



If look closely you can see my monitor in the background. I don't like to have to walk too far lol!




Don't have the time or energy to deal with pumps.




Freezer is full of frosted mugs and glasses!






.


----------



## walking dude

cheater.....you posted that before..........LOLOLOL


d88de


----------



## glued2it

That was the keg smoker thread.

I wanted to see some others.


----------



## dingle

Glued2it, if I wanted to build one of these what would I need besides the fridge? Already have one of those.


----------



## glued2it

I bought a kit from ebay for $150.00 It had the gages, the spill pan, lines, tap and the faucet. I got the budlight tap handle on ebay too.

I got the co2 canister from a local gas supplier. Airgas for about $80.00 and the co2 is is about 20$ had it for over a year and still using the same gas.

That's about it!


----------



## walking dude

what ........glued............no REAL beer handles?

like the KING of beers?

Bud

d88de


----------



## dingle

Thanks for the response. I like the setup. Does the airgas tank sit outside the fridge, it appears that way in the photo.?


----------



## walking dude

yes it does...........
you can even get a co2 tank offa ebay even cheaper, thats where i got mine from


d88de


----------



## pigcicles

Hey glued... Is there beer in that keg or is it Bud Light? If it's beer, it's only a couple hours there. Watcha smokin??? I'll be right down.


----------



## walking dude

LMAO........good one pigs.........hehehehe


d88de


----------



## glued2it

No I just like the handle. this is oklahoma Bud light is 3.2% That's water for me!


----------



## walking dude

nice recovery glued......."snicker"


d88de


----------



## pigcicles

Yeah, definitely too far to go for water. But not for smoked goodies though. Ya'll need to step your beer % up. Good lookin Kegerator set up though. There was a time I could've really put that thing to use.


----------



## glued2it

Thanks pig!

I get 6% lonestar it the closest to bud I could get!


Hmmm, I threw on some chicken I could have ready before ya got here!


----------



## walking dude

they don't sell budweiser in tusla?

well, Budweiser  DOES  have standards you know..........


----------



## glued2it

It's 3.2 and that's not beer! I don't blame them!


----------



## deejaydebi

I don't have a kegerator but I've got a mud room that stays at bewteen 35 and 40 degrees from October to April! And a SS roll around thermal icebucket that hold one keg and a tap!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My would be kegerator has been my meat locker for the past year!


----------



## walking dude

ahhh........Budweiser here in Iowa is NOT 3.2.........in FACT, it has to be labeled if its 3.2.............when we passed the law to allow wine and liquor, can be sold in grocery stores, our beer went up to 6point


d88de


----------



## glued2it

yea 3.2 is considered a food product.


----------



## potatoc

need help fellas..  want to know how to sweet talk my wife into letting me get one of these???


----------



## walking dude

ahhh........its a cheap component of BRINE?

a MARINADE?

LUBRICANT?

ahhh.......HELP folks......running outta excuses here

D88DE


----------



## glued2it

Well It cost me about 50cents per 12oz. That's how I talked her into it!


----------



## walking dude

****.........thats a winner in MY book........


d88de


----------



## glued2it

Well whatever card needs to be played!

It actually paid for itself in the first month. I'm on my 18th keg since I built it.











.


----------



## walking dude

DUDE...........LOVE that jpg.

MOM.......COME down here and READ............

heheh


d88de


----------



## glued2it

It's a .gif


----------



## deejaydebi

I read it! I was trying to build an addition to my house for a game room. One wall ws going to be taps. I've got a few dozen taps and handles and the design for the beer closet - just no room! This town stinks! I wanna go to West Virginia!


----------



## walking dude

IOWA MOM........we sell beer on SUNDAYS


heheh


d88de


----------



## glued2it

When you move, Save me a room!


----------



## scrabblegod

I built this a couple years ago. Mostly keep it stocked with Amber Bock or Killians Red.
I even have my own personal barmaid.
























Gene


----------



## glued2it

Cool, I should get a digital thermo for mine!

I need to add drpepper to it next!


----------



## mossymo

I can't believe I missed ths thread. Looks like it took place during deer hunting season, no wonder I missed it !!!

glued2it
I like projects, you have me thinking now !!!


----------



## k5yac

Can't believe I forgot to come post over here. I know, I know... I've already talked about my kegerator in great detail, but I don't care (LOL)... spring is coming and someone might be interested. Besides, I wanted to be added to the "Who has a kegerator" thread. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I won't bother posting ALL of my photos, but maybe one along with the links to how I built mine. I've gotta say that I'm about to drain my first keg and I WILL be getting another. Too cool, and it will be even better when the weather warms back up. Oh, I'm running Shiner Blonde in mine... yummy. 

Kegerator Pt. 1 - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ight=kegerator

Kegerator Pt. 2 - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ight=kegerator

Kegerator Pt. 3 - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ight=kegerator


----------



## tatonka3a2

OK.. I have no idea how I missed this until today.  Everyone that knows MossyMo get on his case IMMEDIATLY and tell him to get this done for his wife....after all my birthday is in April! I mean really... I am not asking for diamonds or anything, just COLD beer. 

Great looking kegs guys, keep up the good work. 

Tanya


----------



## gt2003

Oh my gosh!  Glued2it lives in Tulsa, a mere hour from me, and I haven't been on a field trip to see his Kegerator, how sad, it sure is purdy!

G2it, what part of Tulsa do you live in?  I grew up in the neighborhood just south of the farm shopping center.

Take care, nice project, Greg


----------



## walking dude

tanya.........shouldn't you wait till you MOVE?
LOLOL.........one less item to move............. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





i should tell mossy that..........LMAO..............


----------



## mossymo

WD
In all honesty I have been waiting till we move....

We allready have enough "friends" dropping in without cool ones with them.....

A kego-nator is in our near future..... after we live in the country next to the buffalo and the elk.


----------



## glued2it

I was wondering why you never posted that thing over here.
How's it working out for ya? 
moderation can be a complication at first,
Then you just build hi tolerance especially if your Drinking heavy kegs.
When you go to the bar you make everyones look like a bunch of sissies. 


gt, I live in the ghetto


----------



## gt2003

LOL, maybe, but u have a kegerator so who cares.


----------



## k5yac

Working great!  I drank 3 or 4 every evening for the first week or so, but throttled back a bit and just have maybe one each evening, but I hit it pretty good on Friday and Saturday and sometimes Sunday too. LOL!   Looking forward to some warm weather, when I know this thing will RULE!


----------



## handicap18

I have one.  though I don't think I can post pics yet.  

A few years back I converted an 8.8cu ft chest freezer into a home brew kegerator.  I can fit up to six 5 gallon kegs.

I think I can get a 1/4 barrel in it, but that would be pretty heavy to lift into it.

4 taps gives me some good options.


----------



## handicap18

Lets see if this works:


----------



## handicap18

hmmmm,, link worked but the pic doesn't show.  Could it be a number of posts issue?


----------



## mossymo

Not your posts, read through this - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=9916


----------



## handicap18

Thanks.

I've been posting on vBulletin forum boards for years using photobucket.  The html is correct.  I just don't know why the pic isn't showing.  Some forums have a minimum post before your allowed to post pics. I thought that might be the case here.


----------



## handicap18

Trying a different way....


----------



## handicap18

Ok, now I'm getting annoyed.  This time I clicked on the Insert Image icon and pasted the url.  The image showed up in the box where you type the message to post a reply, then when I clicked Post Quick Reply and the post actually showed up, the image went away and only the link is showing.  If you go in an Quote my post you'll see the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 tags are there correctly.

grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## handicap18

Augh!!!!!!!!


----------



## handicap18

Am I going to have to quote my own posts to get the image to show?


----------



## bob g

Mine started out as a beer fridge with a single tap on the side and commercial beer inside. Now that I brew, the tap hole serves as the IN for the CO2 and I can fit four cornies with picnic faucets. Bottles get scattered about. 
A chest freezer will replace this when it goes.


----------



## handicap18

I still can't find my old pic's of the kegerator so for now I just took a few more. Only 2 taps on it for now. I haven't made a batch of beer in a few years. Eventually I'll add 2 more taps. I have it in its new home. Just need to build the bar. Hopefully that will happen this summer.


----------



## grillmasterjeff

How do you use a chest freezer for keg's i have seen it before and wondered. Wont it freeze the beer? I dont think a freezer can be set high enough correct?


----------



## the iceman

You would override the original temp control with an external control.


----------



## the iceman

Well, since you asked... 

This is one I built about a year & a half ago...















Right now I have a half barrel of Arrogant Bastard & a sixth of Fat Tire on tap.

And here is a link to the whole process if anyone is interested... K I L L E R - K E G E R A T O R


----------



## pandemonium

i have a danby kegerator


----------



## benjaminr

I dont know how I missed this but ta da


----------



## ryphraph

Hi all! Mine came from a place online for about $150 for 2 taps. I run a 10# Co2 tank. It took about 10 minutes to install. I usually run a 1/2 bbl Stone Pale and a sixtel of BJ's Heff. In the Winter I switch the Stone for Sierra Nevada Celebration. I keep frosty glasses up top. There is still a lot of room to keep back up beer as well.

Don't let anyone throw out your old frig when you get a nice new one...

Ryph


----------



## dburgette

Well, I just found this thread the other day and thought I would add to it:

The Full View...


I installed a digital thermo for good measure...


I tagged it with a local companies brand...


One of the beer...


One of the freezer...


----------



## tfries

Here is mine.  I built this one about 12 years ago.  It's still going great.  I have been brewing for 29 years.  My wife and I make about 28 batches of beer a year.


----------



## the iceman

Nice rig.


----------



## jlmacc

I really need to build one of these.I was looking on ebay and some of the kits come with a 5 pound tank.How long will this last before you have to fill it again?I would like to have a tank big enough where I wouldn't have to fill to often.


----------



## k5yac

I filled my 5# tank about 7 kegs ago. I can't even tell that the needle has even moved... ought to push many more before I need a refill. 

A while back, someone here posted that they had pushed 20+ kegs on one fill. I can believe it. CO2 is cheap to refill ($7.50 here), so even if you don't get quite that kind of mileage, it should still be the cheapest part of your investment. I understand the inconvience part of it, but you really shouldn't have to do it very often at all.


----------



## jlmacc

Wow that is a lot more than I had thought it would do.Now to convince the wife that this will save us money in the long run


----------



## the iceman

This site has all the parts & info you might need... http://www.micromatic.com/


And this page will give you an idea how many kegs you can get out of a co2 cylinder... http://www.micromatic.com/beer-quest...nk-aid-89.html


----------



## k5yac

Well, perhaps you might save some $$$ in the very long run. I'll be honest, I'm paying $110.00 for a 15.5 gal keg of Shiner... that is about $.65 per 12oz glass. Not bad really, and much cheaper than the $7.00 per six pack I find at the store. 

The fridge? Free is good if you can find one (try Craigslist). I gave $80 for mine... delivered, and it is a very nice 20 cu ft model with top freezer, so there are good deals to be had if you are patient. 

As for the kits on e-bay... I purcased mine from the Beverage Factory (probably the same ones you are looking at). I can tell you that their kits are of good quality. All the components are commercial grade and the installation is straightforward. I purchased the deluxe kit with CO2 bottle and drip tray... all you need is a fridge, 7/8" hole saw and keg of suds. This kit is currently going for $175. 

So, as you can see, there is some initial cost... $200 and up, depending on the kit and fridge options, so it will be a little while before you realize any savings. What you do get is some *MAJOR COOL FACTOR*... especially when you have friends over for a BBQ. Most people have been blown away that I have fresh, ice cold beer and frosty mugs in my garage... it is fun. Not to mention that there is nothing better after mowing the grass in late June. 

Here is the biggest selling point with the wife. All those spices, rubs, jugs of cider, meats and such that keep crowding the fridge in the kitchen... *all that stuff can be kept in the kegerator.* I actually have two deep freezers and two refrigerators, but I keep all my specialty stuff in the kegerator. Even though the wife loves BBQ, she does like that added benefit of the kegerator.


----------



## jlmacc

Thanks guys,
Appreciate the info and links.I don't have a fridge as of yet,I had one out in  my garage but it took a crap a year ago.I will keep my eyes open on craigslist like you said,also we have a local radio show that has a show called the trading post which people can advertise things they want to sell,and fridges are on there a lot.I do have one more question for you guys.My garage gets really cold in the winter and I was told before you have to have an older style fridge,because if not you could burn a pump up with the newer ones if the weather got to cold.Does this make any sense to you?Thanks again guys!


----------



## the iceman

The only possible danger with an environment being too cold for a fridge's compressor would be the pooling of refrigerant when the unit is not running. This could potentially "slug" the valves in the compressor & warp them. Unless you are talking below zero temps I don't believe it would be a worry.
 If you are still concerned about it you can wrap a small heater around the base of the compressor to keep the oil inside warm & boiling off the refrigerant. The same type of heater you would use to keep water pipes thawed out.

If you want you can customize your kegerator build any way you wish. I went a little farther than some others. Here is a link to my build... KILLER KEGERATOR


----------



## k5yac

Mine is in my cold garage.  Works fine.


----------



## jlmacc

Thanks again guys for the info.Yeah I seen your kegerator,I have to say you went all out on that great job!I would love to have something like that.I think I will be ok with the temps.We don't see below temps all that often.It is in the garage also so it is somewhat out of the weather.Thanks a lot guys I am going to persue this soon!


----------



## the iceman

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## tn_bbq

My old fridge kegerator comes in handy around holiday time when we seem to have all sorts of food. 

I did a cost analysis one time and I figured I was saving anywhere between 25% to 50% on the cost per ounce of beer (startup costs exlcuded).  I still don't save money, because now none of my friends bring (and leave) beer to my house anymore.

I got an extra thumb trigger spout so I can even haul my keg to parties and BBQ outings. I know, I know...a growler would work too, but it's much cooler to show up with a keg of beer.


----------



## the iceman

Keep in mind *TN_BBQ*, with a hand pump you introduce oxygen into the beer. While this is not a problem in the short term, if you don't finish the keg off relatively quickly, the oxygen that was introduced can ultimately spoil the beer.


----------



## dburgette

I am thinking he already knows that!


----------



## dburgette

That's some really good info there.  This was my route, beverage factory, in-laws moved--took there one year old fridge...  I have gotten about 7 kegs out of my 5# tank and it is still running strong.  I wouldn't hesitate to go with the beverage factory on ebay or through their website.  Good luck and hope to see your fridge soon.


----------



## chefmike

i used keg connect dot com to set up mine... good folks.

4 taps of homebrew in my fridge!


----------



## jon foster

We've got one. But I don't think I have any pictures of it. It holds 6 or 7 corny kegs. We only put home brew in it.

Jon.


----------



## b8h8r

I'm pretty sure that I posted this in here before, but it was before the great crash of '09, when I lost about 30 threads.  So here are a couple pics of my baby.




I went all out when I built this thing.  Each tap is running on its own regulator, and 1 for the main tank.  I can run either 3 sixth barrels, or 1 1/2 bbl and one sixth.  
It's excessive, but that's how I roll.  All components are Micro Matic, but purchased through Beverage Factory, as it was cheaper through them.  I will be adding a a bar top to this with a drain in the future.


----------



## mballi3011

I have had one since my mother made it with a bar owner freind of the family. He has the oldest bar still open in Jax Bch FL. I growing up learned all about beer for the budman stopped at our house every other Friday to drop off another pony keg.


----------

